# Deciphering Model Y VIN I just received? Location Built?



## Orion7 (23 d ago)

Anyone help deciphering VIN that I received for my upcoming delivery of 2023 Model Y?


----------



## ThAbtO (4 mo ago)

That should be the last letter in the VIN. Not a number.
F = Fremont, CA
A = Austin, TX


----------

